# I need a larger humi, HELP!!! Look!



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about purchasing this humidor.

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/defaul...45lsljxx45&uid=623&CategoryID=85&page=product

I have a 125 count right now and i need a 200+. Prefferably closer to 250-300.

Does anyone have it? How do you like it? If you dont.... Can you reccomend me something with similar capacity and price?

I want to buy something that's been proven through a member here who has enjoyed this one or another, gimme insight!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Not big on the large humi such as that, i would rather go with a cooler or vino. But word of warning bout Thompsons, once they have you, they have you for life. I find they have some of the worst customer service around and their house brand cigars taste like pure ass. What price range are you looking for?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree with the cooler suggestion but if you want a piece of furniture, take a look at the Havana Foot Locker http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...00FL&Category_Code=LGHUMIDORS&Product_Count=2


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitely a cooler ... or two ...or three....


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Just FYI, i'm not into the coolerdor. I'd rather have soemthing a little more......"wooden".

My price range is "under 150.00", and it's gotta hold 225-300 stickies.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

clampdown said:


> Not big on the large humi such as that, i would rather go with a cooler or vino. But word of warning bout Thompsons, once they have you, they have you for life. I find they have some of the worst customer service around and their house brand cigars taste like pure ass. What price range are you looking for?


Yeah, the cooler is a good idea, but to me it looks a little shabby. The vino is out of the question because it will get expensive. I want a wooden humidor, i know that much.

I know about thompson's weekly blitz calls, that sucks....

But, i did buy my current humi from them and i was nothing BUT satisfied, the thing is great.... just too small.

The statement about their house branded cigars tasting like crap really has no effect on their humidors... or does it?

I have dealt with Thompson, and i knew i would get the harassing calls before i did business with them. But the humidor was such a steal, i had to.... and it was a good piece!

I'm just looking for someone who has it to do a review on it, or someone who has somethign similar and similarly priced!

thanks Guys!!!!

Clampdown, thank you for your opinion, i do appreciate it, no hate, whatsoever brother!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

That's certainly a nice looking unit and I do like it more than the Havana Foot Locker. My issue when I was considering expanding was temperature control. If you're not worried about it getting warm like we do out here in L.A., then I think that unit looks fine. I know nothing about the actual humidor itself or Thompson's.

I went with the Vinotemp although I too wanted a piece of nice wooden furniture. I find I now really like the modern look of the Vino and the temperature and humidity control is perfect. I'm waiting for some cedar shelves/drawers to arrive & I'll be all set. (you can buy a Vino I've heard at Target on clearance for $50 - totally worth it and holds many many more than 250).

By the way, I've been told that when a website lists the capacity for a humi, the capacity is for small-gauge cigars so don't bet on that sucker holding the advertised 300 (although the picture looks like it'd hold way more).


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Crap, i also just learned that the drawers are NOT functional... if they were... i'd be sold


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are some other choices i have added


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I have the Ravello, it's a wonderful desktop. I love it. :tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Crap, i also just learned that the drawers are NOT functional...


what the....that doesn't make any sense! PASS!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

mrreindeer said:


> By the way, I've been told that when a website lists the capacity for a humi, the capacity is for small-gauge cigars so don't bet on that sucker holding the advertised 300 (although the picture looks like it'd hold way more).


Yep. Keep in mind, humidors hold about two-thirds of what it says it will so a 300 will only be able to hold around 200. Ones with drawers, a bit less.

This thread may interest you! http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=194732


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I have the Ravello, it's a wonderful desktop. I love it. :tu


how many does it hold... assuming i will be using all 50-54 RG cigars????


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> how many does it hold... assuming i will be using all 50-54 RG cigars????


I'd say 200 to 225.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I'd say 200 to 225.


If you would... explicate on the quality of construction and finish.. and storage room..

Also, what were some of the "cons" about it?

Also, is it jsut one shelf and a basin? How many lower dividers are there in the basin?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> If you would... explicate on the quality of construction and finish.. and storage room..
> 
> Also, what were some of the "cons" about it?
> 
> Also, is it jsut one shelf and a basin? How many lower dividers are there in the basin?


It's fantastic quality, it's a beautiful piece of wood. It has 2 dividers on the bottom and a large tray.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks man, do you have any personal pics of it???

Dman, you're the best!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Treasure Dome, they usually can be had for around $100 on the Devil Site :tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Treasure Dome, they usually can be had for around $100 on the Devil Site :tu


[email protected]@@@@@@@@@!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

s15driftking said:


> Thanks man, do you have any personal pics of it???
> 
> Dman, you're the best!


I did, but I took them down. Trust me, they're top quality. :tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

no one has this puppy???


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I too am looking to upgrade. I was looking at the second one you posted, the glass-top 300 count. The only thing that I have reservations about is the two glass doors in the front are held closed by nothing more than magnets. Initial thought would be that it wouldn't create a really good seal. Another member here has it and loves it. I'd just really love to know how well it holds the humidity in. It sure is one beautiful humi with huge amount of space.


Rev.


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

I have both the ravello and the treasure dome (although different names when I purchased them). Both are quality units, but capacities are something less than advertised. 200 for each would be pushing it in the larger ring gauges.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You would be hard pressed to find a humidor that holds as much as it is advertised to. :2


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

I have the Ravello.

Pros:

Decent size. Can hold about 200 cigars, anything more than that, you're really squeezing things in. That count assumes you're using the humidifer attached to the lid, which is largely garbage.

The two lower drawers are functional and good for holding random stuff (like the key to the humidor, cutter, lighter, etc...).

The seal on it is very good. Hold humidity very well. So much so, I'm actually using it for my "long term" storage for loose cigars.

Cons:

The upper two drawers are not functional.

The hygro and humidifiers included are junk. The hygro that came with it was completely broken, no big loss since I planned on using a digital.

The humidifers were also tossed, instead I'm using beads inside. This takes up space that would otherwise be used for cigars.

The glossy finish is something you either like or hate--guess which way I go?

Conclusion:

It's a solid humidor. You might optionally look at the El Grande humidor that's currently available on CBid: http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=637213 It is essentially the same humidor but with a different name. And you may be able to get it for less than what's being asked for the Ravello.

Given the way I'm using the humidor, the Havana Footlocker is also an option: http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=637221

It's not as pretty, but I suspect it can hold more than the Ravello.

Just one advice: If you're seriously in need of more storage space such that a 300 count humidor is needed, you're going to be real close to out growing that humidor. You might really give some thoughts to adding a cooler and/or Vino to your collection.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

any others


----------



## 1977topps (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought the Treasure Dome from Cheap Humidors and am very happy with it. I got an "imperfect" and have yet to find out what's imperfect about it!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I'll put in my word for the Ravello too. Awesome humidor for a good price. Excellent seal, holds about 200 cigars, beautiful finish. The hole for the hygrometer on the inside is perfect for the round adjustable digital hygrometer. I am a fan of the storage drawers - I have all my lighters, cutters, butane, etc. in them so it's not all laying about the table. Not sure what else to say about it, it's a very nice piece.

I'm moving to a Vinotemp - little pricier to set up, but it looks great and temperature and humidity control are top notch.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Definitely go with www.CheapHumidors.com

I have bought 2 humidors from them and they are great.

STAY AWAY FROM THOMPSON'S!!!!!


----------



## foomanto (Jun 14, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing this humidor.
> 
> http://www.thompsoncigar.com/defaul...45lsljxx45&uid=623&CategoryID=85&page=product
> 
> ...


i got one for my stepfather for fathers day he seems to like it i think he had a problem with the humidity level being high but he got some beads and it fixed the problem


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

does anyone know of a humidor under 150.00 that is large like the ravello but has TWO stackable cedar trays?


----------



## atariman (Jul 16, 2008)

hello

If you decide to purchase from cheaphumidors.com take advantage of their 
15% off promotion (coupon code BG55-RUUG45) Offer Expires: November 12th, 2008.
I have no affiliation with cheaphumidors.com, but I am always looking to help save my
fellow CS members & Browns fans a few bucks.

PS
This might be to small for you, but I recently upgraded to a Vino
and am going to be selling my 125 capacity new humidor very soon.
Just figured I would throw out that option since were both in Columbus.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1805108#post1805108

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-HUMSW150&cat=10

:ss


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> does anyone know of a humidor under 150.00 that is large like the ravello but has TWO stackable cedar trays?


Just curious, but what's wrong with the one in the second pic you posted? It has the two cedar bins that pull up and to the sides and a full cavity below them, which is similar to two stackable trays. Then, on top of that you have the two cedar drawers that pull out. I'm still set on this one myself actually.

One of the other members here has uploaded more detailed pics of it:

http://s383.photobucket.com/albums/oo272/TheRealJason/Humidor/

Rev.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Just curious, but what's wrong with the one in the second pic you posted? It has the two cedar bins that pull up and to the sides and a full cavity below them, which is similar to two stackable trays. Then, on top of that you have the two cedar drawers that pull out. I'm still set on this one myself actually.
> 
> One of the other members here has uploaded more detailed pics of it:
> 
> ...


i have to believe that with 3 doors that thing isnt terribly efficient a holding in humidity!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> i have to believe that with 3 doors that thing isnt terribly efficient a holding in humidity!!


Well, I asked the other CS member, his name is TheRealJason, about this and he said it's been holding rock steady 65% humidity with his 65% beads, though he noted he has to refill the humidifier's once a month. I was initially worried about the doors but now that I think about it, if they were a problem I'm pretty sure I can figure out a simple way to seal them better myself as I'm a reasonably intelligent guy  Honestly, I haven't found any other glasstop desktop humi that looks as nice and holds as much yet which is why I'm pretty set on it.

Rev.


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, it's been holding steady. I will warn that it does not hold 300 though! I guess most of them say they hold more, but I have probably half of that in there, and its pretty tight. I could fit more in the top two trays, but I kind of like having the "pretty" ones out of the cello, shining through the glass :ss


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Noted,


how do the top scissor trays feel? do they stay level? chinsey?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Here are some other choices i have added


has anone seen or owned the Salerno?


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Definitely go with www.CheapHumidors.com
> 
> I have bought 2 humidors from them and they are great.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM THOMPSON'S!!!!!


Everyone I know, or heard of, with a THOMPON humi is satisfied with the piece.
I do like Cheaphumidors.com
But felt you do a disservice to the THOMPSON's



TheRealJason...That's a swell lookin piece you have there. I like the looks and display properties of it.

Humis NEVER hold what they claim...
Tom


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

TheRealJason said:


> I will warn that it does not hold 300 though! I guess most of them say they hold more, but I have probably half of that in there, and its pretty tight.


I think we're all familiar that they never hold the number quoted but usually they hold 2/3's the amount quoted, so I'm surprised to see you say you're nearly packed at 150!

Is that correct, that you've pretty much filled it up at only 150? Have you double stacked cigars in the two pull out trays, cause it looks like you can double up in them? And hey, thanks for the info! :tu

Rev.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> Everyone I know, or heard of, with a THOMPON humi is satisfied with the piece.
> I do like Cheaphumidors.com
> But felt you do a disservice to the THOMPSON's
> 
> ...


Agreed, i have a thompson and it is great, amazing actually!!! its just too small!!


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I think the beef with Thompson's around here comes more from their customer service and shady sales tactics than their products. I have an old 25ct Thompsons cherrywood humi and couldn't be happier with it. It holds rh like a champ. Though to be fair, it was gifted to me from a friend whos dad had recently given up cigars, so I never had to deal with Thompsons to get it. That said, I love my new Solana from cheap humidors even more.

Here are the humis I spoke about:

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/defaul...nsvve3vz3&uid=1948&page=product&CategoryID=83

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...0MS&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=14


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^ both are too small, the ones im seriously concerning NOW are:

the Foot locker
The Ravello
The salerno



This is the salerno....


does anyone know where it might be cheaper than 149.00 at tampa humidor???


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> I agree with the cooler suggestion but if you want a piece of furniture, take a look at the Havana Foot Locker http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...00FL&Category_Code=LGHUMIDORS&Product_Count=2


I have one and endorse this suggestion


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I say just go ahead and bulid an walk in humi


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

epyon26 said:


> I say just go ahead and bulid an walk in humi


noted!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

paul95se said:


> I have one and endorse this suggestion


do you have personal pics of it?

BTW, whats the 95se for????:tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm pulling the trigger on the Salerno from Tampa Humi!!!


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> i'm pulling the trigger on the Salerno from Tampa Humi!!!


Let me know how you like it cause I'm the market for a bigger on too.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

i got one of the "imperfects" for 109.00


Yuo cannot beat that


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

Let me know how you like yours.

I am currently trying to decide between the Salerno, Ravello (tied) and Havana Foot Locker as a third choice.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Bones, i will definitely write a review on it!

now, to the gents who i love so much.... whats the best way to humidify this thing?

from what i know (newb) i have 3 options

1. regular black box humidifiers - filled with PG and Distilled water right?
2. container with gel - apparently you wait till the gel shrinks... and then hit it with PG right? like every 4-6 months?
3. Humidity beads - i have no idea how these work, are activated, or renewed, someme HELP on this!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

would one of these sufficiently keep the humidity in the salerno (300count humi)

http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=88


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> Bones, i will definitely write a review on it!
> 
> now, to the gents who i love so much.... whats the best way to humidify this thing?
> 
> ...


Here is an awesome review of the Heartfelt Humidification beads. This is very educational, check it out;
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25122&highlight=heartfelt+beads

You may also get beads from fellow BOTL Shilala, shoot him a PM with any questions you may have.

I highly recommend you get beads. Distilled water is all you need to charge them(keep them hydrated) and as long as they are taken care of properly they should last you a long time.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

are they leaky if you tip them over?


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> are they leaky if you tip them over?


No they dont leak at all. You mist them with a spray bottle and they absorb the water. Its a trip how they work.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

and then... three more questions...

1. where can i get them the cheapest
2. how long does the "charge" last
3. how many do i need to fill a 300 ct.


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> and then... three more questions...
> 
> 1. where can i get them the cheapest *= To be honest I'm not sure, I got a 1 ounce tube from heartfelt industries for about $13 bucks shipped. Check out their website for more info. (http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/) *
> *Or you can shoot Shilala a PM. He sells them too.*
> ...


 = *Go to this site (**http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/calculator.asp**) You are going to need to measure the length, height and width of your humi. *


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

1/2 a pound of beads should keep the humi at the perfect humidity. Might be a little overkill, but better safe than sorry. You won't drench the beads...they come with instructions and David @ Heartfelt is awesome. Best customer service ever!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Got it today (the Salerno). Looks a little smaller than i was anticipating. But still large enough.

I will post up pics later today in a review.

BTW, they sold it to me for 40.00 off because it was deemed imperfect... i opened it up and it is flawless.... there was a dent in the box... but it never made it through the foam!!


----------

